# ENnies Mods are teh best!



## Nyaricus (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't think anyone has mentioned this lately, but I just want to say that I appreciate all the hard work you mods do 

Thanks for being awesome!


----------



## Eridanis (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks, Nyaricus! We do our best.


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 21, 2006)

I think the moderators do a good job in keeping a friendly tone on the boards, even though there are some challenges every now and then.  (Some people will try to skirt the rules, but this is perhaps to be expected.)


----------



## the Jester (Jun 21, 2006)

Just wanted to post my general agreement. 

The mods here do a great job.  Thanks, you guys!


----------



## Nyaricus (Jun 21, 2006)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> Thanks, Nyaricus! We do our best.



I know  Thanks again.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 21, 2006)

They do a pretty good job considering how hypocritical and censorship happy they all are.    

Sorry, I got a laugh out of the poster claiming that.  I truly enjoy the way this site is handled, except it sometimes make it more difficult to adjust when I occasionally leave this safe harbor for other boards.


----------



## Rel (Jun 21, 2006)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> They do a pretty good job considering how hypocritical and censorship happy they all are.
> 
> Sorry, I got a laugh out of the poster claiming that.  I truly enjoy the way this site is handled, except it sometimes make it more difficult to adjust when I occasionally leave this safe harbor for other boards.




I'm deeply offended at the notion that you consider me not to be hypocritical and censorship happy.  I thought those were my best credentials when I was recruited as a mod!


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 21, 2006)

Rel said:
			
		

> I thought those were my best credentials when I was recruited as a mod!



Actually, it was your butt.  Have you been working out?


----------



## BlueBlackRed (Jun 21, 2006)

I agree, the mods here do an incredibly good job.

What some call censorship, I call keeping the peace on an internet forum.
And that's not an easy task - especially in a hobby with a high percentage of know-it-alls.


----------



## Rel (Jun 21, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Actually, it was your butt.  Have you been working out?




My butt has been in great shape for several years.  I'm actually trying to do some upper body work to get ripped for GenCon.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 21, 2006)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'm deeply offended at the notion that you consider me not to be hypocritical and censorship happy.  I thought those were my best credentials when I was recruited as a mod!




See, and this is where message boards can cause problems.  I meant no offense at all, I just forgot to exclude you from my praise of the other moderators.


----------



## diaglo (Jun 21, 2006)

Rel said:
			
		

> ...to get ribbed for your pleasure.




IYKWIMAITYD


great j00b mangs


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 22, 2006)

Rel said:
			
		

> My butt has been in great shape for several years.  I'm actually trying to do some upper body work to get ripped for GenCon.




I certainly voted for your butt


----------



## Rel (Jun 22, 2006)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> I certainly voted for your butt




I'd expect nothing less from the Asstral Moderator.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 22, 2006)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'd expect nothing less from the Asstral Moderator.




Bwah-ha!  Rel made a pun!

_We win_.

-Hyp.


----------



## Rel (Jun 22, 2006)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Bwah-ha!  Rel made a pun!
> 
> _We win_.
> 
> -Hyp.




I feel so dirty.


----------



## Henry (Jun 22, 2006)

And now, his journey to the Dark Side is Complete.


----------



## Rel (Jun 22, 2006)

You other posters have no idea what it's like behind the scenes.  If they offer for you to be a mod just...RUN!  Save yourselves!!


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 22, 2006)

You'll only die tired.  And mocked.

Mostly mocked, really.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 22, 2006)

Resistance is futile - we're irresitable!


----------



## Darkness (Jun 22, 2006)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> I think the moderators do a good job in keeping a friendly tone on the boards, even though there are some challenges every now and then.



 Although challenges help us level faster. (You wouldn't believe how few XP you get for moving threads and crushing spambots.  )


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 22, 2006)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Although challenges help us level faster. (You wouldn't believe how few XP you get for moving threads and crushing spambots.  )




Yeah, Eridanis is still only a Moderator 3...


----------

